# Best Homemade Tools >  Home built skid steer self loading concrete mixer

## Fixitfrank

Home built 1/3 cubic yard mixer self loading

----------

gunsgt1863 (Jan 27, 2018),

Jon (Jan 26, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Jun 5, 2018),

NortonDommi (Jan 26, 2018),

Paul Jones (Jan 26, 2018),

PJs (Jun 5, 2018),

rlm98253 (Jan 26, 2018),

Scotty12 (Mar 19, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 26, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Hi Fixitfrank - welcome to HomemadeTools.net  :Welcome: 

Nice first post! Looks like a great back saving tool. Is it working well?

----------


## Fixitfrank

> Hi Fixitfrank - welcome to HomemadeTools.net 
> 
> Nice first post! Looks like a great back saving tool. Is it working well?



Thanks, yes its got about 50 cubic yard under its belt. I now have a 30x30 concrete heated floor in my shop. It took two days at 12 yards a day( 7 inch thick slab) and several other projects. Im actually working on the patent process so it is patent pending. Thanks for all the great ideas from the great users of your site!

----------

Paul Jones (Jan 26, 2018),

Seedtick (Jan 26, 2018)

----------


## toma

Very good idea Fixitfrank,
I guess this device is also self-load dumping, this is also very advantageous.
My only concern is about uniform cement-aggregate ratio maintenance.
Good luck with patent.

----------


## Jon

Post your patent application documents if possible; we'd love to take a look.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Fixitfrank! We've added your Self Loading Concrete Mixer to our Media Blasting category,
as well as to your builder page: Fixitfrank's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Self Loading Concrete Mixer
 by Fixitfrank

tags:
concrete

----------

